# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > सॉफ्टवेयर, गेम तथा थीम >  Portable Applications { जहाँ चाहे जब चाहे }

## Dark Rider

प्रणाम मित्रों आज फिर से मेरा नया सूत्र  Portable Applications { जहाँ चाहे जब चाहे }  : MTM


जो लेकर आ रहा है बहुत  सारे  Portable Applications







Portable Applications  होती क्या यह तो बता दूँ ? :question:

 Portable  का मतलब होता है जिसे कही भी लाया ले जाया जा सखे 

तो  Portable Applications  का मतलब हुआ ऐसी   Applications जिसे कही भी लाया ले जाये जा सके और बार बार इसे इंस्टाल भी नहीं करना पड़े बस double क्लिक किया और सॉफ्टवेर चल गया 

इन्हें आप अपने पेन drive में भी रख सकते है और  जब चाहे तब चला सकते है 






और सूत्र की ऐसी की तैसी करने वालो से अनुरोध है की हर बार की तरह जल्दी मत करियो कही फिर से मेरे पीछे पड़ जाये :BangHead:

----------


## Dark Rider

तो आज की सबसे अच्छी  Portable Applications है 

CodySafe Free




यह कोई Portable Applications नहीं बल्कि Portable Applications को mange करने वाला सॉफ्टवेर है इसे आपको अपने पेन drive में इंस्टाल करना होता है इसके साथ आपको Portable Applications का एक स्माल पैक भी मिलेगा जो आपके बहुत काम का है

----------


## Dark Rider

CodySafe Free

इस के साथ आपको मिलते है निम्न सॉफ्टवेर 



१. Portable applications

कुछ चुनिन्दा Portable applications


२. Viruses protection

आपके पेन drive को रखे virus से सुरक्षित 

३. Drive Doctor

जो आपके pen drive की हेल्थ का ध्यान रखे मतलब की इसकी मेमोरी की प्रोब्लम्स  को सोल्व करे

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

बदिया शुरुवात है मित्र

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

मित्र लिंक कहा है , जल्दी से दे 





> CodySafe Free
> 
> इस के साथ आपको मिलते है निम्न सॉफ्टवेर 
> 
> Portable applications
> 
> कुछ चुनिन्दा Portable applications
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Dark Rider

CodySafe Free



को आप यहाँ से डाउनलोड कर सकते है 



http://www.codysafe.com/codysafe/cod...in-sketch.html



http://fileslocker.com/dl/CodySafe/CodySafe_Setup.exe



और सभी को पता है मुझे क्या चाहिए बिना किसी हिचक के तुरंत दे देना हक है मेरा

----------


## Dark Rider

Download CodySafe Themes, tools and more





http://www.codysafe.com/downloads.html

----------


## Dark Rider

बाकि कल की पोस्ट में ............

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

देखता हू लोड करके

----------


## Dark Rider

> देखता हू लोड करके




*100% tested by me*

----------


## sukhveer

angry black se smiling golden acha hai .keep smiling.


> बाकि कल की पोस्ट में ............

----------


## Dark Rider

कोई और भी reply करेगा

----------


## Dark Rider

http://www.pendriveapps.com/

यहाँ से आप बहुत सारी  Portable Applications  डाउनलोड कर सकते हो

----------


## Dark Rider

एक और Portable Applications मेनेजर प्रोग्राम 






http://portableapps.com/

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

गुड ओने ......................................

----------


## Dark Rider

> गुड ओने ......................................




धन्यवाद मित्र

----------


## jaysingh

बढ़िया सूत्र है दोस्त

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

> CodySafe Free
> 
> 
> 
> को आप यहाँ से डाउनलोड कर सकते है 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.codysafe.com/codysafe/cod...in-sketch.html
> ...


यार ये काम कैसे करता है \

----------


## Dark Rider

चलिए आज इसे इंस्टाल किया जाये

----------


## Dark Rider

अब कुछ application इंस्टाल हो जाये 

http://portableapps.com/ 

साईट पर जाओ और अपनी मनपसं application डाउनलोड करो 

मेने अभी vlc किया है

----------


## Dark Rider

जब डाउनलोड पूरा हो जाये तो setup को रन करे 





अब देखो

----------


## sanjeetspice

मनोज भाई firefox भी तो Portable है इसके बारे में कुछ बताए

----------


## sukhveer

मनोज भाई ये portable सॉफ्टवेर हम कैसे तयार कर सकते है।ये काम तो फुल्ल वर्शन का ही करते है ,लेकिन साइज़ इतना छोटा क्यों होता है,ओर ये कैसे बना सकते है।क्या किसी नही सॉफ्टवेर को पोर्टबल बनाया जा सकता है।किरप्य विस्थार में बताए।

----------


## Dark Rider

> मनोज भाई ये portable सॉफ्टवेर हम कैसे तयार कर सकते है।ये काम तो फुल्ल वर्शन का ही करते है ,लेकिन साइज़ इतना छोटा क्यों होता है,ओर ये कैसे बना सकते है।क्या किसी नही सॉफ्टवेर को पोर्टबल बनाया जा सकता है।किरप्य विस्थार में बताए।


जी बनाये जा सकते है  समय अभाव है कल इस विषय पर भी जानकारी देता हू |

----------


## sukhveer

जी शुक्रिया ,मैं इंतज़ार करूंगा।


> जी बनाये जा सकते है  समय अभाव है कल इस विषय पर भी जानकारी देता हू |

----------


## Mr. laddi

*इंतज़ार में मोजिल्ला पोर्टेबल के और कैसे बनती हैं पोर्टेबल एप्लीकेशन*

----------


## Black Pearl

> एक और Portable Applications मेनेजर प्रोग्राम 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://portableapps.com/


ये बताया तो है यहाँ जाओ और खुद जान जाओ, कैसे बनानी है portable apps

----------


## Neelima

> *इंतज़ार में मोजिल्ला पोर्टेबल के और कैसे बनती हैं पोर्टेबल एप्लीकेशन*


http://www.ehow.com/how_4742635_appl...-portable.html

----------


## Dark Rider

काफी दिन से पोस्ट करने की सोच रहा था समय ही नही मिला तो अब मेरी बारी है सो लीजिए 

Portable Applications बनाने के लिए ही बना हुआ सॉफ्टवेर |






http://www.cameyo.com/



http://download.cnet.com/Cameyo-Appl...=dl&tag=button

----------


## Neelima

Portable Applications बनाने के लिए

http://download.cnet.com/ZPack/3000-...productListing

----------


## sukhveer

थैंक्स मनोज भाई।


> काफी दिन से पोस्ट करने की सोच रहा था समय ही नही मिला तो अब मेरी बारी है सो लीजिए 
> 
> Portable Applications बनाने के लिए ही बना हुआ सॉफ्टवेर |
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Dark Rider

> थैंक्स मनोज भाई।


स्वागत है मित्रा

----------


## mzone420

*सबसे पहले तो मेरी तरफ से रेपो++ कुबूल करो...................

मेरी भी एक जिज्ञासा को शांत करो.....

क्या ये पोर्टेबल अप्प्लीकेसन पोर्टेबल हार्ड डिस्क पर इंस्टाल हो सकते है??

अगर हो सकते है....तो मुझे एक लोक्किंग क सॉफ्टवेर दे जिससे कोई मेरी portable hard-disk use ना कर पाए..*

----------


## anoopverma

*आपका यह सुत्र बहुत उपयोगी और काम का है। मैं पोर्टेबुल सौफ़्टवेयर हीं ज्यादा इस्तेमाल करता हूँ, खास कर ओपेन-औफ़िस औत फ़ायर्फ़ौक्स तो करीब २ साल से लगातार प्रयोग कर रहा हूँ। इन्हें हीं हार्डडिस्क में मैं रखता हूँ। क्रैश हुए तो सिर्फ़ डायरेक्ट्री डीलीट किया और फ़िर पेन-ड्राईव से कौपी कर दिया बस काम चालू। 
ऐसे हीं और भी कई सारी जानकारी हमें देते रहें। रेप++*

----------


## badboy123455

*मनोज जी बहुत अच्छी जानकारी दी हे आपने*

----------


## sanjchou

काफ़ी उपयोगी सुत्र है

----------


## Rated R

पोर्टेबल फ़ायरफ़ॉक्स [ Firefox ]



फ़ायरफ़ॉक्स के नए संस्करणों को डाउनलोड करने और अपडेट करने में अगर आपको असुविधा होती है तो एक विकल्प आपके लिए, आप बिना इंस्टाल किये ही नए फ़ायरफ़ॉक्स का उपयोग कर देख सकते हैं ।
आपके लिए Portable Firerefox 5.0

इसे आप अपने पेन ड्राइव में रखकर भी किसी भी कंप्यूटर पर फ़ायरफ़ॉक्स का उपयोग कर पायेंगे बिना इंस्टाल किये ।
एड ऑन थीम्स आदि का उपयोग आप वैसे ही कर पायेंगे जैसे सामान्य फ़ायरफ़ॉक्स में करते हैं ।

16.6 एमबी आकार का मुफ्त पोर्टेबल टूल  बस अनजिप करें और उपयोग के लिए तैयार ।

!! DOWNLOAD !!




Mozilla Firefox, Portable Edition is an integral part of the PortableApps.com Suite™.

----------


## Dark Rider

> पोर्टेबल फ़ायरफ़ॉक्स [ Firefox ]
> 
> 
> 
> फ़ायरफ़ॉक्स के नए संस्करणों को डाउनलोड करने और अपडेट करने में अगर आपको असुविधा होती है तो एक विकल्प आपके लिए, आप बिना इंस्टाल किये ही नए फ़ायरफ़ॉक्स का उपयोग कर देख सकते हैं ।
> आपके लिए Portable Firerefox 5.0
> 
> इसे आप अपने पेन ड्राइव में रखकर भी किसी भी कंप्यूटर पर फ़ायरफ़ॉक्स का उपयोग कर पायेंगे बिना इंस्टाल किये ।
> एड ऑन थीम्स आदि का उपयोग आप वैसे ही कर पायेंगे जैसे सामान्य फ़ायरफ़ॉक्स में करते हैं ।
> ...


अच्छा है रेटेड र जी साइबर केफे जाने वालो के लिए बेहतर है बस pen drive  में डाला और  काम हो गया अब कहीं भी चलाओ

----------


## mzone420

> *सबसे पहले तो मेरी तरफ से रेपो++ कुबूल करो...................
> 
> मेरी भी एक जिज्ञासा को शांत करो.....
> 
> क्या ये पोर्टेबल अप्प्लीकेसन पोर्टेबल हार्ड डिस्क पर इंस्टाल हो सकते है??
> 
> अगर हो सकते है....तो मुझे एक लोक्किंग क सॉफ्टवेर दे जिससे कोई मेरी portable hard-disk use ना कर पाए..*




*मेरे प्रश्न क क्या होगा???????*

----------


## Dark Rider

> *मेरे प्रश्न क क्या होगा???????*


ध्यान नही गया था सॉरी

T r u e C r y p t



Main Features:

    Creates a virtual encrypted disk within a file and mounts it as a real disk.

    Encrypts an entire partition or storage device such as USB flash drive or hard drive.

    Encrypts a partition or drive where Windows is installed (pre-boot authentication).

    Encryption is automatic, real-time (on-the-fly) and transparent.

    Parallelization and pipelining allow data to be read and written as fast as if the drive was not encrypted.

    Encryption can be hardware-accelerated on modern processors.

    Provides plausible deniability, in case an adversary forces you to reveal the password:

    Hidden volume (steganography) and hidden operating system. 



http://www.truecrypt.org/



http://www.truecrypt.org/downloads



http://www.truecrypt.org/docs/?s=hidden-volume

----------


## Programmer

Best Free Portable Applications

यहाँ जाइये लिंक

----------


## Teach Guru

बहुत बढ़िया इस साईट के बारे में मैं जानता था मित्र ,अपना प्रयास जारी रखिये मित्र...........

----------


## samit171985

बहुत बढ़िया बहुत बढ़िया बहुत बढ़िया बहुत बढ़िया ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++  +++++++

----------


## mahaanindia

मित्र, पोर्टेबल विंडोज या किसी अन्य ओपरेटिंग सिस्टम का सूत्र दिजिये जिसे पेन ड्राइव मे कॉपी करके ओपरेटिंग सिस्टम चलाया जा सके कम्प्यूटर मे इंस्टाल करने की जरूरत नहीं हो । मैने लाइव सी. डी. के बारे में सुना है । अगर कोई चलने वाली सी. डी. का सूत्र हो तो दिजिये । और हिन्दी का कोई अच्छा ओपरेटिंग सिस्टम है ।

----------


## swami ji

जनाब फिर से आप फोरम पर चा गए हो भाई ,लगे रहे  और फोरम की वृधि में  आपना भाग दीजिए दोस्त ......राजवीर  

रेपो काबुल करे सरकार ......

----------


## Shri Vijay

प्रिय मनोजजी बहुत ही बढिया सूत्र l + रेपो

----------


## Aashish Aggarwal

श्रीमान मुझे पराशर लाइट पोर्टेबल सॉफ्टवेयर चाहिए,करपया मदद करे.घन्यवाद

----------

